# marineland c220 rattle



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I just got the canister filter named in the title of the thread, and I am getting a slight rattle. I thought that canisters were supposed to be nearly silent, its louder than my AC30. I took it apart and restarted it, tried to jiggle it so get the air out, unplug it and replug it etc. bubles to come out every now and then when I shake it...and after its been unplugged, when I got to replug it, the impeller makes a loud rattling noise before it starts up...


I was thinking there was air in the system somewhere, or that the bioballs were rattling around...also, since I am fertilizing I ttok the carbon out...so there is an empty tray in the middle o the filter... any thoughts? I do still have the receipt...


----------



## swylie (May 10, 2007)

There should only be one moving part, the impeller, so that's almost certainly where the noise is coming from. I bet it's trapped air 'cause that's what it usually is, but it always _could_ be a bad impeller or some kind of manufacturing defect. I'd just double and triple check that you have all the air out of there before you go to the hassle of returning it.

I actually bought a C-220 impeller to machine down for another project, and it seemed like a pretty well designed piece of kit. Ceramic shaft, carbon bearings, etc.


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

so there is no chance its the bioballs that are in there? they are loosely packed...so I figured they might be bouncing around..


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

also, when the unit is on there should be NO air in there right? it should be a sealed container with only water in it right?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Maybe take the bioballs out and try again?


----------



## neilfishguy (Dec 16, 2007)

My c220 is silent with an empty tray and bioballs. Try tapping and (gently) shaking the canister. Also are you getting any outflow on it?


----------



## NATURE AQUARIUM (Dec 16, 2007)

The shaking noise should stop once the canister is filled with water and the water is flowing! My C-360 does that when it is starting up after cleanings then stops when water starts flowing!


----------



## 9am53 (Jan 23, 2008)

i have tried shaking it a tonne of times, everything...there seemed to be air trappd in it somewhere, but I think I got it all...nothing eems t get rid of the rattle, it stays the same volume, even after all the bubblews are gone..

I am going to trry to return just the top part with the impeller...Ill keep you posted


----------



## michey (Feb 3, 2009)

*Marineland C220*

I having problems with start up on my C220. How long should the rattling persists? The intake and outake is not working as well. I have pumped serveral times rapidly. Any suggestions?


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

you have to prime it. 

Suck the air out by shoving an airline up the intake and then suck till there is no more air.


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

The rattling noise is perfectly normal during startup for a few seconds. It will continue to rattle if it not primed. If the noise does not stop when the filter starts flowing unplug it check the impeller to see if its locked in correctly then try again.

When you first turn it on theres going to be some air in there causing a bubbling noise and sometimes it can last a few hours dont worry about it the air will work its way out.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

hated the c series filters... never again!


----------



## chuukus (Jun 17, 2008)

MedRed said:


> hated the c series filters... never again!


Can you tell me a little about why you hated them soo much? 

I have four of the marineland C series filters and have had a problem YET though I have read plenty of reviews with people saying the filters worked fine when they first bought them. Then a few months down the road the filters started mysteriously started leaking from lots of different places. 

I have owned just about every different canister you can buy except the ADA jet filters. Every filter has its flaws IMO. Now im wondering if I made a huge mistake buying these filters.

Im just wondering what made you dislike these filters so much?


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

The engineering on them is awful

1. No spray bar included or available and fixed (read short) length intake tube were retarded oversights.

2. If you use bio balls, there's no lid to hold them down in their compartment. You have to make sure that the compartments are properly seated before adding water or else you're taking everything out and putting it back in again.

3. I had a heck of a time getting the lid closed... I literally had to stand on it before i could get it to latch.

4. the Primer never worked well

5. I had the same rattle that drove me nuts... eventually it started making permanent noises... it had to go. 

I finally just got fed up with it. I took it back to my LFS and donated it. I admit that no filter is perfect. I am 110% loyal to the biowheel and love marineland products. I bought a magnum and a c series and tried to live with both. The Magnum is archaic and the C series is not well designed as a canister. I had to finally admit defeat. I use Renas and Eheims and find both of them sooooooo much better than the C series.


----------



## honeydo703 (Jan 11, 2017)

*C-220 rattles like hell!*

DOES ANY ONE KNOW WHAT MARINELAND IS DOING ABOUT THIS LOUD PIECE OF **** CANISTER FILTER!! C-220 rattles like hell!


----------



## Bibs (Apr 13, 2017)

*Problems with Marineland canister*

Hello. I just bought a Marineland c160 and am about to regret it already. It's interesting to see that a lot of people have the same issues I'm having with this filter. The leak started a day after putting it to work. The noise is irritating and it IS NOT air trapped inside the filter. The manufacturer didn1t send any type of lubricant and it isn't even cited in the manuals that comes with the filter - that you have to lubricate the o-ring. In another forum I saw someone saying she/he talked to Marineland customer service and they say there are lots of empty space in the motor head; once water builds up, it never stops leaking.


----------

